# Higher Pressure Rad Cap



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone got - tried a higher pressure radiator cap, I have heard that the Spec V has a higher pressure rating, and mine splashes a little fluid out on warm days when giving it death...

I have found a 22-24 psi one but wondered if anyone else had or is having any issues with caps.

R.


----------

